# Picture this - sounds like



## David H (Aug 13, 2013)

*UK trees*


*1.*






___________

*2.*





___________

*3.*





___________

*4.*









*Good Luck*


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 13, 2013)

1. Sessile Oak (quercus petraea)


----------



## David H (Aug 13, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 1. Sessile Oak (quercus petraea)



Well Done LeeLee (our resident Botany expert)

S - Dress(-Dr) - Mile 1(-M and 1) - Oar(-r+k)


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 13, 2013)

2. Wild Service Tree (sorbus torminalis)


----------



## Redkite (Aug 13, 2013)

3. Wayfaring Tree

Oddly enough I'd never heard of these until my son planted some with Scouts for the Woodland Trust!


----------



## Redkite (Aug 13, 2013)

4. Coast Redwood

He didn't plant any of those!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 13, 2013)

4. Coast redwood (sequoia sempervirens) - aren't these native to the west coast of America?


----------



## David H (Aug 13, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 2. Wild Service Tree (sorbus torminalis)



Well Done LeeLee.

W - Child(-ch) - Super Ser(- super) - Vice - Tea


----------



## David H (Aug 13, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 3. Wayfaring Tree
> 
> Oddly enough I'd never heard of these until my son planted some with Scouts for the Woodland Trust!



Well Done Redkite.

Weigh - Fairy(-y) ring - 3


----------



## David H (Aug 13, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 4. Coast Redwood
> 
> He didn't plant any of those!



You're all smarter than the average person.

Coast - R - E - Dew(-e) - Wool(- w and l +d)


----------



## David H (Aug 13, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 4. Coast redwood (sequoia sempervirens) - aren't these native to the west coast of America?



*http://www.redwoodworld.co.uk/*


----------

